# LED lamp for walstad bowl



## javajive1981 (Feb 20, 2013)

I have just purchased a LED desk lamp for my shrimp bowl. The bulb is 
6500k daylight (cool white)
520 lumins 
5w = (50w)

My vase is 25cm wide and 40cm tall but i won't be filling it up to the top. I thought this would be a good lamp. The vase will get some indirect natural light as it will be near a window.

Will this be enough?


----------



## homemadepopcorn (Mar 19, 2012)

It will be enough for low light plants.


----------



## javajive1981 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## javajive1981 (Feb 20, 2013)

I just don't get it :what: Surely if the lamp is the equivalent of 50w then that should be plenty of light? Its also the correct colour temp. 

Some sources claim its WPG to measure if you have enough light, others say that is outdated and its PAR that counts (i can't afford a meter). I also read that Lux matters and that the real measure is PUR because that is the amount of light not only available but usable by plants. My head hurts from all the reading.

I really want to use this bulb because its very energy efficient. I suppose i will just have to see how my eleocharis does and change the bulb if it doesn't grow.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

For a Walstad bowl you should be OK.

You will likely be more limited by CO2 eventually than you are by light.


----------



## Patson (Mar 4, 2013)

thats one tall vase 

I have a 30cm cube, with desktop lamps sitting around half feet above the tank top. Both LED par 20

- 5000K 8W (410Lumens)
- Energizer 3000K 10W (500Lumens) 

Ya..the color is quite yellowish but I kinda like the warmer feeling as the tank sits in my bedroom. It's probably not the best for the plants, I am sure ur 6500K should work better for plants 

I have some limited CO2 (around 1 bubble per 3 secs) and some plants are pearling/breathing out streams of bubbles.

So I believe yours should be good enough. O well u can always get another table lamp or just get some stronger light bulbs! I found it hard to find the right color temperature tho as most LED light bulbs are in the 3000k-3500k range for indoor use


----------



## javajive1981 (Feb 20, 2013)

Just an update. The LED is kicking it.  The bowl is doing really well. I swapped for a CFL bulb for a while but i noticed the plants didn't do as well so switched Back.

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------

